# Tagless shirts advice and help



## exxonham (May 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, first post so please dont be too brutal, But myself and my brother have a screen printing company which primalary prints for a small skateboard company. I am really looking for advice on how to get started in printing my own tags, for tagless shirt. As well as an online vender for tagless shirts. I know that part is prob in the wrong forum section but where would I get really good quality material and that doesent have tags, ie Gildon and others. I know this might be the wrong area so if someone could please redirect me please, or give me a link to a good site. Thank You very much


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

For printing, if you already have screen printing equipment, you are most of the way there in the simplest form. You'll just want to build a modified pallet for quick and easy access to the inner neckline. If you're willing to invest a little extra money and are planning to do a lot of prints, a Pad press is really fast and inexpensive.

For blanks, there are a lot of companies now doing tear-away tags, which make for very easy and fast relabeling. I know Anvil, Bella + Canvas, tultex, alternative apparel among others offer products that have tear-away labels. Most sites like Alpha Broder, TSC, Americana etc. will let you know what items have tear away labels. I think Alpha Broder actually has a specific search for tear away products.


----------



## Simon12 (Jun 17, 2014)

To print labels, you could use software with features that make it easier to fill them out and mark them.


----------

